# Receive but cannot send email



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am using Talktalk webmail through the Apple mail but cannot send mail out. Please see the attachment. Can anyone help please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I suspect your outgoing mail server setting is incorrect 
http://help.talktalk.co.uk/app/answ.../what-are-talktalk's-email-settings?#TalkTalk

it should be

smtp.talktalk.net

NOT as you seem to have in the image

talktalk.net


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I click on talktalk.net (offline) and then it shows up as smtp.talktalk.net but when I click OK it reverts to what you see on my attachment.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see advanced tab and behaviours tab


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Attached are the tabs you asked for.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i cant see anything wrong with the settings 
are you connected to the talktalk broadband from your own broadband talktalk account 

sometimes you can only send mail if you are logged into the actual broadband account on the telephone line that has been setup for your account


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Under the *Outgoing Mail Server* pulldown is there an *Edit SMTP list* or similar option?
If so, can you post the screenshot of that list, specifically with TalkTalk entry selected?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Attachment of edit smpt as requested


----------

